# Installation instructions for Motorola IHF1000 Bluetooth car-kit



## mishenka (Oct 23, 2005)

I am thinking of buying Motorola IHF1000 Bluetooth car-kit and I want to install it myself. No, I am not trying to save money - I simply don't feel confident that someone will do better job than me on my own car. I would appreciate if someone who already done that or just bought the car-kit can provide me with the copy of installation instructions that came with the set. I searched on the internet but could not find anything relevant that would show how to connect it to E90 vehicles.
Truly appreciate if someone can help me to obtain those instructions.
mike


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

mishenka said:


> I am thinking of buying Motorola IHF1000 Bluetooth car-kit and I want to install it myself. No, I am not trying to save money - I simply don't feel confident that someone will do better job than me on my own car. I would appreciate if someone who already done that or just bought the car-kit can provide me with the copy of installation instructions that came with the set. I searched on the internet but could not find anything relevant that would show how to connect it to E90 vehicles.
> Truly appreciate if someone can help me to obtain those instructions.
> mike


The installation instructions available at the Motorola website are not good enough? :dunno: They start on page 7.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

http://www.motorola.com/automotive/pdf/blnc_userguide.pdf

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=433578&highlight=bluetooth

My shop would do a better job than you would on your own car... at least that's my read since you don't know how to install it and we do. But I guess you have trust issues.

Otherwise, go to a good shop and pay the money...


----------



## mishenka (Oct 23, 2005)

LDV330i - Thanks a lot! Sorry I looked everywhere and failed to look at the place where I should start first. Sorry

el_duderino - no offence to you or to any other professional shop! The fact that I have no knowledge about installing this particular piece of hardware does not mean that I do not know how to work with wires, electric circuitry etc. There is nothing wrong with me trusting my own hands when it comes to accuracy of work in case when I feel confident doing the work myself. I am not going to ever attempt to fix my roof because I know I am not particularly good at it. But at the same time I did not hire anyone to design and lay down landscape lighting system for my house because noone will ever do it as good and as accurate without damaging my lawn as I did it. So, trust issues has nothing to do with it. It is simply what I am confident (or not confident) to do for this or the other job. I am sure you make decisions like that every now and than regarding things that you need to get done.

But I am glad that I found (unfortunately only virtually) person who is confident like you in your ability to do a good work. Be I in the same geographical area that you are in - I would contact you for advice or price estimate without any hesitation! But I live in upstate NY. Maybe you can recommend me a reputable shop that you personally trust with the quality of work.

mike


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

mishenka said:


> LDV330i - Thanks a lot! Sorry I looked everywhere and failed to look at the place where I should start first. Sorry


You are welcomed. I was not sure if you had seen that document but were looking for E90 specific information, which I would be surprised if it existed.

I like you also like to tinker with my car in things I feel comfortable. I installed my OEM Bluetooth kit and have help 2 friends do the same. I also helped a friend install his I-Pod Icelink. The installs were relatively easy to with the help of DYI that had been posted. Many future installers would probably be grateful if you did an illustrated DYI of your install. The Motorola kit looks like good alternative to the OEM BMW Assist/Bluetooth on the E90.


----------



## mishenka (Oct 23, 2005)

LDV330i,
If I do install myself I will definitely take pictures and post it here and on the other boards to assist others. 
You said that you installed OEM BT kit? Was it for E90??? I was under impression that it is impossible to retrofit E90 with OEM BT if it was not installed at the time the car was built.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

el_duderino said:


> http://www.motorola.com/automotive/pdf/blnc_userguide.pdf
> 
> http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=433578&highlight=bluetooth
> 
> ...


I'm lost here... the member is not looking for a _whuping_, is looking for an _answer._


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

mishenka said:


> LDV330i,
> If I do install myself I will definitely take pictures and post it here and on the other boards to assist others.
> You said that you installed OEM BT kit? Was it for E90??? I was under impression that it is impossible to retrofit E90 with OEM BT if it was not installed at the time the car was built.


All the installs were for E46's. I am not aware of an OEM retrofit kit for the E90.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

mishenka said:


> LDV330i,
> If I do install myself I will definitely take pictures and post it here and on the other boards to assist others.
> You said that you installed OEM BT kit? Was it for E90??? *I was under impression that it is impossible to retrofit E90 with OEM BT if it was not installed at the time the car was built.*


Just wait a little bit until BMW releases this part to the USA E90's... http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102576


----------

